# The Big Bang Theory...



## alchemist

...best comedy on television right now?

Discuss

(anything with lines like "he has more tics than a Lymes disease research facility" has to be a winner)


----------



## HoopyFrood

Adore this show. Sheldon is just pure comedy gold. And yeah, the lines in it are amazing; sharp, witty and oh-so-clever.


Possibly the best one is Sheldon being drunk while giving a speech.

The show's fondly known as "Bazinga" (as in, "woot, Bazinga is on tonight!") after Sheldon's brilliant catchphrase.


----------



## Ursa major

Excellent show. Sheldon is the perfect comedy monster, surrounded by the other comedy-magnet characters.

(Shame that Channel Four** shows two episodes one week (good) and none the next (bad), like this week.)







** - I still can't get digital, so can't see BBT on whichever of Four's digital channels it's on.


----------



## sloweye

Not seen as much as i'd like but what i have has been very good.


----------



## Rodders

I love watching this show. I've always had a soft spot for nerds. (I enjoy the IT Crowd too.)

Still missing Spaced though.


----------



## Perpetual Man

Absolutely love the show and have watched it since it started. My wife started watching it with me, and thought it was the worst comedy she had ever seen, but still watched it with me, now she can't stop! So it's good enough to win people over. (She has been buying me the box-sets as gifts now and then which is even better)

I love the fact that the science (even if I can't follow it) is apparently real (The whiteboards seen around the apartment always contain science in-jokes amongst the equations - not that I get them), the geek jokes, the brilliance of the characters - where else would you find a show where the main traditional geek character (Leonard), normally the comic relief is the normal character.

Pure genius, and one that is rapidly becoming recognised as such, thankfully, two major acting awards for Jim Parsons (Sheldon) The Golden Globe this year and the Emmy last year, and the show has just been picked up for another 3 seasons.

My favourite episode too many to choose from!


----------



## cornelius

I've been following TBBT since season one (through the internets... I know, I'm bad) and I like the show a lot. 


*CAUTION: the next comment may be considered as a spoiler, or create false/negative expectancies. It's just an impression of mine, don't let it weigh down the entire series)







I'm a bit worried after seeing the last couple of episodes of season 4 because they tend to put in a fair bit of "drama" and drop the emphasis on the "sience" and "geek" -the laughburst caused by swift wit is turning to a bit of a more occasional grin. It wouldn't be the first great series to go down the pipe because that "drama" poison sneaking in. Said drama often conflicts or even contradicts the past episodes. It does give some broader perspective on the characters, but I'd like to keep my comedy a comedy. 

C.'s 2C


----------



## thaddeus6th

I love the series. What more need be said?


----------



## Moonbat

I'm a big fan too. I love Sheldon's T-shirts, so much so that when I pointed one particularly cool t-shirt to my girlfriend she got it for me for Christmas. She hated the show when I first watched it, but it has grown on her.
I also like the theme song,

The whole universe was in a hot dense state, then nearly 14 billion years ago expansion started, wait!

Sometimes the comedy is quite poor and predictable, but Sheldon is a classic character and the science jokes are just brilliant. I love it.


----------



## Dr.Jackson

I don't really like the show that much.


*Bazinga!*


Unsurprisingly, I am actually a big fan of the show. I watch it every time it's on and have yet to find an episode that I haven't liked. I think one of it's attractions is that, although it is quite geeky at times, you don't need to get all the sci-fi or science jokes to enjoy the show.

It has been emphasizing the nerdy in-jokes less this past season or so, but the humour is broad and so appeals to a wide audience; partly what helped it gain recognition in the Emmy and Golden Globe awards. Largely of course, I doubt that it would have done so well without the brilliance that Jim Parsons brings to the role of Sheldon Cooper. The other characters and situations are funny, but Sheldon appears, for many, to be the pivotal character for the show.


----------



## Rodders

Sheldon is great, but the other characters are also good. especially Raj, who often has the best lines in my opinion.


----------



## alchemist

Ursa major said:


> Excellent show. Sheldon is the perfect comedy monster, surrounded by the other comedy-magnet characters.
> 
> (Shame that Channel Four** shows two episodes one week (good) and none the next (bad), like this week.)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ** - I still can't get digital, so can't see BBT on whichever of Four's digital channels it's on.


 
Agreed, they even change the day it's shown on some weeks. It seems though, that C4 are only about three episodes behind the US.


----------



## Perpetual Man

Oh I agree that Sheldon is the stand out character, but I think all the characters are excellent, from Raj and his 'problem' with women to Howard and his mother; while I think it has to be noted that Leonard, who comes across as the normal one of the group would be virtually a geek caricature in any other show!


----------



## Star Girl

I love this show! I have a huge crush on Leonard and Sheldon is just so funny. 

I always seem to miss it because I always forget when it is on TV.

The one where they get The Time Machine is just amazing.


----------



## Cayal

Love the show, only started watching it this year.

Have to give props to the writer, it can't be easy to write those lines.


----------



## Daisy-Boo

cornelius said:


> *CAUTION: the next comment may be considered as a spoiler, or create false/negative expectancies. It's just an impression of mine, don't let it weigh down the entire series)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm a bit worried after seeing the last couple of episodes of season 4 because they tend to put in a fair bit of "drama" and drop the emphasis on the "sience" and "geek" -the laughburst caused by swift wit is turning to a bit of a more occasional grin. It wouldn't be the first great series to go down the pipe because that "drama" poison sneaking in. Said drama often conflicts or even contradicts the past episodes. It does give some broader perspective on the characters, but I'd like to keep my comedy a comedy.
> 
> C.'s 2C


 
I haven't found season 4 as funny as the previous seasons. It's still a very good show, no doubt about that, but it's lost something. It feels a little flat at times. As much as I love Sheldon, I think the show is becoming a little too skewed in his favour. The character developments of Howard and Raj, and even Leonard, are stagnating somewhat.

For me, the charm of the show lies in the interactions between all five characters, rather than how all of them react to Sheldon.


----------



## thaddeus6th

I think that's a pretty fair comment. 

However, the show's still very enjoyable, and hopefully the writers will head off the danger of it becoming Sheldon & Some Other Scientists.


----------



## Menion

Sheldons great and all. but I prefer...er... the guy in the turtle necks. Can't remember his name.


----------



## Perpetual Man

Menion said:


> Sheldons great and all. but I prefer...er... the guy in the turtle necks. Can't remember his name.



Howard Wolowitz (and his mum)


----------



## Null_Zone

I really like it although they tend to come across as the Renaisance Geeks rather than the ones I tend to meet. They are fantastic at every interllectural persuit rather that just incredibly specialised.


----------



## alchemist

thaddeus6th said:


> However, the show's still very enjoyable, and hopefully the writers will head off the danger of it becoming Sheldon & Some Other Scientists.


 
My favourite episode in this series was probably the one where the girls had a night out, and Amy experimented with lesbianism.


----------



## woodsman

Alchemist - yeah that cracked me completely. "Don't worry, I'll avoid the netheryea"

Love the show, have to admit to laughing at one of the chemistry jokes that even the lads didn't find funny (except Sheldon). 

I'd love to see a bit more development for the other characters though, there's great potential there which is being missed if they stay too Sheldon centric. I suppose its always tempting to stick with what you know.


----------



## Lemmy

My favorite quote is quite recent.

Sheldon: *knock knock* "All my friends..." *knock knock* "All my friends..." *knock knock* "All my friends..."

Howard, surprised: "Maybe it's like Beetlejuice and we said his name too many times."

  

It's a great show, no doubt about it. What I'm worried about is that there are too many characters now. Amy isn't fun. Barnadette has her moments, but I wouldn't exactly miss her if she left. Prya is even more boring than Amy, and that says a bit. And where are Zack and Kripke? They are two of the funniest, by far. But all in all, I would prefer if they ditched most of the characters other than the fantastic five and went back to the old style from the first two seasons. More nerdy scientists, less drama, thanks.


----------



## woodsman

Amy is my favourite right now. The last episode she was in was hilarious. Yeah Pria doesn't really add anything, not sure where they're going with that.


----------



## Daisy-Boo

I think that Prya might be the writers' way of getting Leonard and Penny back together. Prya doesn't want Penny hanging around so much and that will become a problem. Also, even though Penny never shared Leonard's love for all things geeky, she liked Leonard just the way he was. I have a feeling that Prya might try to change Leonard, have him be more ambitious and mainstream and that will eventually drive them apart as he realises he wants to be with someone who likes him for who he is now.

Then again, maybe I'm analysing this waaaaay too much.


----------



## Perpetual Man

Daisy-Boo said:


> I think that Prya might be the writers' way of getting Leonard and Penny back together. Prya doesn't want Penny hanging around so much and that will become a problem. Also, even though Penny never shared Leonard's love for all things geeky, she liked Leonard just the way he was. I have a feeling that Prya might try to change Leonard, have him be more ambitious and mainstream and that will eventually drive them apart as he realises he wants to be with someone who likes him for who he is now.
> 
> Then again, maybe I'm analysing this waaaaay too much.



Nah, that's exactly what I was thinking


----------



## Perpetual Man

Sorry about this post I don't know what quite happened, I'll call it a Walowitz and be done with it


----------



## woodsman

"Thats not to say there aren't sordid corners of the internet where the name Walowizard is mentioned in hushed tones". 

Daisy - yeah good theory, fits in pretty well. 

Howard's news was a bit unexpected.


----------



## Connavar

Good to see some fans i adore this show.

Leanord,Penny are my favs.   Very good cast and very nice jokes about genres that i like, nerds without being too generic,loud about it.

My fav comedy right now after 30 Rock.


----------



## Aoratos

I had the good fortune to meet Jim Parsons a while back when he was in town doing an interview for our college, very nice fellow.  He seemed surprised that I wanted him to sign my disc of season one.


----------



## Daisy-Boo

That's a nice anecdote Aoratos. It's always pleasant to find out that an actor/actress who plays a popular character is also nice in real life.

I met John Hannah once and he was very polite and soft-spoken. Totally made my day.


----------



## cornelius

Lemmy said:


> went back to the old style from the first two seasons. More nerdy scientists, less drama, thanks.


 
Seconded. Resorting to drama is a plague that hits almost all big series, IMHO.


----------



## HoopyFrood

Lots of repeats on at that moment, and they never get old. Especially the one with Raj moving the giant desk into Sheldon's office.

And one of my favourite lines is in this episode:

Leonard and Sheldon are walking towards Sheldon's office. Leonard is telling Sheldon about Howard's trying to get back together with his girlfriend.

Sheldon: One question. Why are you telling me all this?

Leonard: I dunno. Sometimes your movements are so lifelike, I forget you're not a real boy.

Sheldon's face at this is brilliant, and it's just hilarious when Leonard manages to score one off Sheldon. Hahaha.


----------



## Daisy-Boo

I love that scene HoopyFrood.


----------



## FireDragon-16

We love this show in my house. Up until recently, it was just my brothers and I who watched it, while my parents were like "what's with this?" then we borrowed seasons 1 & 2 from some friends and now they love it!

Our favorite thing is Sheldon's: "*knock knock* Penny! *knock knock* Penny!"


----------



## Rodders

I came across this while looking through geek-art.net. 

There's a company on Etsy calle wee little stitches who are making cross stitch patterns of various genre subjects. (I've asked the to make me a Millennium Falcon one.  ) 

Anyway, one of them was the cast of the big bang theory. They're quite cute IMO, kind of 8 Bit.


----------



## HoopyFrood

FireDragon-16 said:


> We love this show in my house. Up until recently, it was just my brothers and I who watched it, while my parents were like "what's with this?" then we borrowed seasons 1 & 2 from some friends and now they love it!
> 
> Our favorite thing is Sheldon's: "*knock knock* Penny! *knock knock* Penny!"



It's three knocks, I think you'll find!

Gotta get Sheldon's idiosyncrasies just right.


----------



## Pyan

One of my favourite scenes:

*knock knock* Penny! 
(from other side of Penny's door)
_*knock knock* Sheldon!_ 
*knock knock* Penny! _
*knock knock* Sheldon! _
*knock knock* Penny!_ 
*knock knock* Sheldon!_
(complete bafflement of Sheldon..)

Just brilliant...


----------



## Ursa major

One of many short but perfect scenes.


----------



## thaddeus6th

Hehe. One of my favourite scenes is from the app episode, when Sheldon tries bribing Raj and Howard to leave Leonard and join him. He gets Raj a mug with "World's Best Theoretical Physicist" written on it, and Howard one with "Howard Wolowitz". 

Sheldon's throwaway lines mocking Howard are excellent. I think it's from the same episode when he says: "Three geniuses, and their friend Howard...."


----------



## FireDragon-16

HoopyFrood said:


> It's three knocks, I think you'll find!
> 
> Gotta get Sheldon's idiosyncrasies just right.


 
Sorry...wasn't paying attention to my writing!


----------



## Ursa major

Sounds like more Pennys would make more sense....


----------



## DrMclony

I love this show - yes definitely the best comedy on tv atm. Not that thats terribly hard, there is really nothing else funny about to be honest. Nevertheless BBT is awesome. I just had my twin bro and his wife visit for a week (not seen them for about a year) and they are both huge fans, so they spent the evenings watching my box sets.

My brother made a game of watching for Sheldon mentioning Anthropology or Anthropologists (Because I am one) - I hadn't realised how often that occurs! its there just about every episode.


----------



## FireDragon-16

We borrowed season 3 from some friends and I got home from work last night in time to watch the rest of the episode where the apartment got broken into and Sheldon started freaking out. 

We were rolling on the floor laughing at the part where Sheldon tripped the security alarm and screaming because of the electrified net. I also watched the episode where he ended up in the ball pit. We laughed like crazy at how fast he was able to move!


----------



## HoopyFrood

Was only kidding with the knocks.

And yeah, that episode is pure comedy gold. We in our house simply call the show "Bazinga" now after it.


----------



## woodsman

Loved the episode last night. The three girls get better and better I was giggling away in the library.

Potential spoiler, highlight to read: Apparently Sheldon is getting a new room mate before this season's out. The sensible money's on Raj I think.


----------



## FireDragon-16

So I missed the season finale...anyone know if CBS has the episodes online? 
I really want to watch it and I need an alternative way to do so now...I work thursdays until 9...


----------



## Adasunshine

woodsman said:


> Loved the episode last night. The three girls get better and better I was giggling away in the library.
> 
> Potential spoiler, highlight to read: Apparently Sheldon is getting a new room mate before this season's out. The sensible money's on Raj I think.



Bit late coming to this thread, as usual.  

This spoiler came to light in this week's ep on E4.  One of the funniest episodes of this season, that Star Trek bedroom talk cracked me up! Poor Raj!  

xx


----------



## fate_catcher

I absolutely adore this show! It has steadily grown on me until I'm eagerly awaiting the next episode. I enjoy the feeling of smugness when I know what the smart guys are talking about. Though I also feel concern that all the women are waitresses....it's not so subtle when it comes to the gender divide.


----------



## Adasunshine

fate_catcher said:


> IThough I also feel concern that all the women are waitresses....it's not so subtle when it comes to the gender divide.



But they're not, we know that Bernadette was studying for her PhD in Microbiology which she now has, Prya is a lawyer and a very successful lawyer, Amy is also a scientist (Neuro-biologist?).  It's only Penny who doesn't have the education, she wants to be an actress.

I have never felt that it represented women unfairly.

xx


----------



## HoopyFrood

Amy is pure comedy gold. I love her.

"Just to warn you, we can get ker-razy"


----------



## Adasunshine

HoopyFrood said:


> Amy is pure comedy gold. I love her.
> 
> "Just to warn you, we can get ker-razy"



Good news: the wildebeest is in the curry. 

xx


----------



## fate_catcher

Adasunshine said:


> But they're not, we know that Bernadette was studying for her PhD in Microbiology which she now has, Prya is a lawyer and a very successful lawyer, Amy is also a scientist (Neuro-biologist?).  It's only Penny who doesn't have the education, she wants to be an actress.
> 
> I have never felt that it represented women unfairly.
> 
> xx



Bernadette is still working as a waitress. But Prya does even it up a little


----------



## HoopyFrood

Not in the final episode of the series. She gets head hunted by a pharmaceutical company and starts earning, as she puts it, a butt-load of money.


----------



## Alysheba

My favorite show next to Criminal Minds. I never miss it. As if my avatar didn't give that away! BUZZINGA!!!!


----------

